
Ask HN: What best practices you use to onboard yourself in a new company? - tush726
This could vary based on your experience , background, domain. Would be great to include some context on why something worked or did not.
======
dronescanfly
Preface: I am really bad when it comes to remembering names.

One thing I did when I started my current job, was drawing out a floorplan
with the names of people at their desk position, their project (and role if
known). Sure it was far from complete on day 1 but it helps me learn and
remember the names of everyone.

~~~
xcubic
Funny. I do exactly the same

------
CaptainJustin
Open Outlook and explore the organogram. You can learn a great deal about your
team, reporting line and department.

Outlook also has another handy feature: when you click on someone it shows
people that that person frequently talks to. Consider figuring out who your
team / manager talks to and what those peoples roles are.

Take note of a person's title / role and consider the roles of people
reporting to someone and their role.

------
hannahzenkova
What I usually did, before starting own company, - is exploring LinkedIn/FB
profiles of my future teammates:) Maybe it's weird, but I felt more confident
and it was easier to integrate knowing the whole picture.

